# Power G4 ??



## Tipierre911 (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour , ceci est mon premier post...

Alors voila mon Problème , Il y a un moi , je fais une brocante en esperant trouver un Mac , et la MIRACLE DE LA NATURE je trouve un PowerMac G4 a 2&#8364; (oui oui!)

Mais , il manque , RAM disque dur , Lecteur CD et carte graphique...

2 semaines plus tard j'ai tout le Matos , j'allume la Bete et la le gros "Dooooonnngggg "Retentit , Jetais tout fous. , Une semaine apres , me voila avec 2 Macs , un iMac G3 et un PowerMac G3... Je met le disque dur du G3 (avec Mac os dedans ) dans le G4 et la le Donc et tout et la ... Le Gros Point d'interrogation qui clignote... Que faire ? il me manque plus que l'os pour le faire marcher  Merci de vos réponses...

PS: depuis , mon mac ne démarre plus

Dans la sincere attente d'une réponse ,Tipierre911


----------



## lappartien (26 Octobre 2010)

y'a comme une couille dans le potage....
l'ordinateur ne sait plus sur quel DD démarrer il pose donc la question.
Qué ta eu besoin d'aller foutre un DD de G3 (power ou imac?) dans un gentil G4?
redémarrer touche option enfoncée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h49 ----------

aller voir rhinos mac , débuter sur mac pour commencer.


----------



## mrced (26 Octobre 2010)

Quel OS y a t il sur le DD?
Certains G4 ne demarre pas sous OS9, uniquement sur OSX.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Octobre 2010)

mrced a dit:


> Quel OS y a t il sur le DD?
> Certains G4 ne demarre pas sous OS9, uniquement sur OSX.


Ca c'est uniquement les G4 MDD, les tous derniers modèles de PM G4.


----------



## Tipierre911 (26 Octobre 2010)

C'était Parce que je voulais voir s'il boutait , Puis je voulais (sur un 2eme Disque dur )Installer OS 8.6


----------



## KERRIA (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

Commence par mettre : 1 DD +1 système OS sur chaque machine.....

A bientôt


----------



## iMacounet (26 Octobre 2010)

Tipierre911 a dit:


> C'était Parce que je voulais voir s'il boutait , Puis je voulais (sur un 2eme Disque dur )Installer OS 8.6


Un G4 ne peux pas booter sur 8.6, os 9 mini
:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ca c'est uniquement les G4 MDD, les tous derniers modèles de PM G4.



Y a des MDD qui boutent sous OS 9 
Les tous derniers justement, alors que ceux précédents ne bootaient plus.
Apple avaient répondu à la grogne des professionnels qui n'avaient ou ne pouvaient pas basculer vers 0SX.


----------



## Tipierre911 (26 Octobre 2010)

Donc , je dois Choper un CD d'OS9 ou OSx?


----------



## lappartien (26 Octobre 2010)

et vopilà, il est pas plus avancé le pitipierre....


----------



## iMacounet (26 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a des MDD qui boutent sous OS 9
> Les tous derniers justement, alors que ceux précédents ne bootaient plus.
> Apple avaient répondu à la grogne des professionnels qui n'avaient ou ne pouvaient pas basculer vers 0SX.


Oui certains modèles, et d'autres non. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------




Tipierre911 a dit:


> Donc , je dois Choper un CD d'OS9 ou OSx?



peu importe, essaye de choper un cd de os x panther NOIR.


----------



## lappartien (26 Octobre 2010)

quel os sur quel machine. Détaille tout d'abord on y verra plus clair. Puis dis-nous ce que tu veux faire et en subsidiaire pourquoi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

en détaillé et en cairr si possible.


----------



## Tipierre911 (26 Octobre 2010)

Alors Voila , J'ai un Power Mac G4 , avec aucun OS (il fait DONG) En suite J'ai un Power Mac G3 sous OS 8.6 quand je met le HDD avec 8.6 sa met un "?" qui clignote......


----------



## lappartien (26 Octobre 2010)

c'est pas plus clair, M'enfin...

le G3 avec l'os 8.6 normalement no problem .
Le G4 pas avec le 8.6 (impossible) donc il te faut un OSX 10.2 ou 10.3 ou 10.4 .
Maintenant il serait bien de savoir exactement quel appareil tu as car des G4 il y en a plusieurs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------

pour s'y retrouver dans les G4
http://www.google.fr/search?client=...8&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=-M3GTIXVCsKSjAfomO10


----------



## iMacounet (26 Octobre 2010)

Ben parce que ton HD soit être en esclave, ou vide !

Oui, dis nous déja ton modèle de PowerMac G4 (Regarde derrière il ya une etiquette blanche, et dis ce qu'il ya écrit dessus) Normalement c'est la fiche tech' du G4.

Itoo for le G3.


----------



## Tipierre911 (26 Octobre 2010)

C'est un G4 M5183 (selon lui ) l'étiquette blanche : "EMC* 1856 SERIAL CK036MBXK5C 
ETHERNET ID 003065E41FBA 400mhz 1mb cache DVD-V 64 mb sdram HD 20g 56K MDM "

Voila


----------



## lappartien (26 Octobre 2010)

soit c'est un gigabit ethernet et supporte systeme 9 soit agp graphics et supporte 8,6 et 9.
Acheter un DD spécifique pour le G4 et lui mettre un systeme 9.
Ton systeme 8.6 marche t-il sur le G3 d'abord?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

http://translate.google.fr/translat...q=Mac+agp+graphics&hl=fr&client=safari&rls=en


----------



## Tipierre911 (26 Octobre 2010)

Mon 8.6 (issu du G3 marche sur me G3 mais pas sur le G4...)


----------



## lappartien (26 Octobre 2010)

et bien tout cela est normal . Voir mon lien pour identifier ton G4 exactement. acheter un DD qui lui sied de préférence et te fournir une version 9.


----------



## Tipierre911 (26 Octobre 2010)

J'ai déjà le DD selon le site d'Apple c'est un AGP graphics


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2010)

Tipierre911 a dit:


> C'est un G4 M5183 (selon lui ) l'étiquette blanche : "EMC* 1856 SERIAL CK036MBXK5C
> ETHERNET ID 003065E41FBA 400mhz 1mb cache DVD-V 64 mb sdram HD 20g 56K MDM "
> 
> Voila



Un vieux coucou !

Trouve toi un CD noir de Panther 103 ou mieux Tiger 10.4, tu bootes dessus en maintenant la touche C enfoncée, tu choisis ta langue, tu vas dans le menu outils, tu choisis l'utilitaire de disque et tu formates en HFS  n'importe quel DD et tu lances l'installation. Tu cliqueras sur "personnaliser" avant de valider l'install histoire de virer les langues inutiles et les drivers d'imprimantes, tu gagneras ainsi 2 go, pas négligeable sur un petit disque.

Mais avec 64 mo de ram je crois pas que l'installe soit possible, faut en ajouter...


----------



## Tipierre911 (27 Octobre 2010)

Et sinon , un HDD de 5go Passe bien avec Panther ou Jaguar?

Et j'ai vu un CD , il n'est pas noir , il n'est pas gris: http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/62771/cat/68

. Merci


----------



## iMacounet (27 Octobre 2010)

Tipierre911 a dit:


> Et sinon , un HDD de 5go Passe bien avec Panther ou Jaguar?
> 
> Et j'ai vu un CD , il n'est pas noir , il n'est pas gris: http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/62771/cat/68
> 
> . Merci


Non, prends un 40 Gb ce sera plus conforatable. Il t'en faut un Noir obligatoire !!


----------



## Tipierre911 (27 Octobre 2010)

Donc les CD de cheetah jaguar panther et tout ils doivent être noirs?


----------



## iMacounet (27 Octobre 2010)

Tipierre911 a dit:


> Donc les CD de cheetah jaguar panther et tout ils doivent être noirs?


Laisse Cheetah, et Jaguar de côté ce sont des OS obsolètes !

Panther (10.3) et Tiger (10.4) ont des DVD noirs, c'est ce qu'il te faut. 

Et un minmum de 256 Mb avec Panther, et 512 Mb avec Tiger (C'est ce que je recommande moi)


----------



## Tipierre911 (27 Octobre 2010)

Merci de ces réponses , une derniere question , quel prix est le maximum pour panther??


----------



## iMacounet (27 Octobre 2010)

Tipierre911 a dit:


> Merci de ces réponses , une derniere question , quel prix est le maximum pour panther??


Pas plus de 35/40


----------



## Tipierre911 (27 Octobre 2010)

Ok Merci !      Je passe en Résolu!


----------

